# 22 year old in need of info on a AMF PILOT (FIRST project)



## derek8907 (Feb 9, 2012)

I am 22 years old and bought my first vintage bicycle to restore but I can not find anything out about it.  It is a AMF pilot, Pilot is what it has on the chain guard, not jet pilot. I think it is a womens's bike it has a step through frame it also has a back rack and stars cut out in the sprocket it was a blue green color with white accents  from what i can tell. It has a little round reflector on rear fender. i was just wondering what year it was and what it would be worth I just gave $20 for it. From what i can remember the serial number is m-15something45. any info would be very helpful thanks DEREK


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 9, 2012)

It's probably early to mid 60s. The serial info on these isn't available, unless you want to pay the NBHAA for it. (and even then, you take your chances of actually getting a response) That was a good deal though, the stars sprocket is the most valueable part. You could probably double your $ just on that if the chrome is still decent.


----------



## derek8907 (Feb 9, 2012)

*thanks*

but how come i cant find anything about this bike everyone i have seen pictures of on the internet says JET PILOT  mine just says PILOT


----------



## partsguy (Feb 9, 2012)

It is very possible it may have had "Jet Pilot" but the "Jet" wore off. Still, we appreciate the description, but a pic says 1,000 words.


----------



## Barry's Bikes (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a girls Jet pilot in my Gallery. Sounds like the same bike, take a look.


----------



## derek8907 (Feb 10, 2012)

i would post a pic but i have got it tore apart about to paint it. it kind looks like that bike Barry but the back rack is diffrent and it doesnt have a place for a tank or front rack the chain guard is the same mine just says pilot and thats all it said not jet pilot or road master it just says PILOT  thats it nothing has been rubbed off or anything thats whats wierd to me can not find anything that looks exactly like mine any way what would it be worth once restored


----------



## partsguy (Feb 10, 2012)

This is a question that, again, we need pics to see. Generally, if you are looking to make money, restoring a bike is NOT a good idea. Two of my current projects is a 1966 Huffy silver Jet, and a 1992 Western Flyer Kodiak. The Kodiak is in the "diagnose what to toss and replace" stage whil the Hufy is waiting for its parts to arrive. The Huffy would sell for about $300 if restored to a mint. Just in buying the bike and parts, I've got around $150 into it.

Do what makes you happy, thats why we all are here! But value wise, keep a bike original if possible.


----------



## derek8907 (Feb 11, 2012)

i plan on painting it back to original thats what i like is original from bicycles to cars. i have only got 30 dollers in this bike


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 11, 2012)

I started my hobby with restoring a AMF as well, here he is.
1959 AMF skyrider







Nick.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 12, 2012)

That is actually a pretty slick looking bike nicknator hope this guy gets pics up of his soon. The tank on these is really cool.


----------

